# What do you take out catfishing with you?



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's an idea of what I take out on average. Jack takes the same (well.... only one of us has the net) Now we have been downsizing for the last 1 year+. 40 pounds of sinkers, hooks, extra reels, etc..... has not became 10 pounds. It wouldnt be so bad if this stuff was in a boat, but we are walking up to a mile through the woods, the mud, the rocks, the water, etc with all this stuff. I know your probally thinking we dont need all this, but we do, everything we bring gets used (except the net!). Now granted we could sit on the ground, but man after walking so far with all the gear, we need a comfortable seat.

-2 Rod/Reel Outfits
-Chair/buckett 
-buckett for live bait (couple pounds of goldfish, gills, suckers, etc...)
-small cooler or the like for cut bait (couple pounds of Shad/Skips)
-hooks-reg
-hooks-circle
-sinkers-usually way too many
-couple flashlights
-water
-net
-camera
-rod holders (very heavy-but needed for the circle hooks)
-some time extra clothes to change into before/after the wading in the


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yup that sounds about right...i fit all of my gear in a backpack(a LARGE ONE).
Onlything i carry by hand is my 2 rods and my baitbucket....everything else is "neatly" packed away for the long haul.

Yea would be nice to take all the comforts of home...heck i'd be happy to take a comfortable seat..lol....but i already take around 25 lbs. on my back...6-10 lbs. bucket weight.....probably 6-8 lbs. with both rods and reels....and guys wonder why i took a break from cattin...hmm...?..hey.....i carry WAY more gear than that carping......?...GEEZ US!!....so much for taking a "break"...lol...but atleast i catch a TON of fish still....and i dont smell like cut bait when i get home...lol.

Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott, my wife swears that she can smell me while shes sleeping as soon as I come in! Have you ever noticied that the 40 # of gear feels like 80 # on the way back, espically if you get :S !


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

1) 18 pack miller lite in big ice chest
2) one gallon water
3) 2 cans grizzly wintergreen
4) one pack marlboro lights
5) one large bag of cheetos
6) bouy knife
7) 2 rods and reels
8) chair
9) insulated flannel shirt
10) lighter
11) fireworks
12) lantern, flashlite
13) newspaper/magazine
14) toilet paper
15) preparation H
16) tackle box with hooks and sinkers 
17) 22 pistola 
18) beef jerky or meat sticks of some sort
19) bug spray
20) chapstick
21) wallet with fishing license
22)


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh yea, I almost forgot the gun. I usually take a .38, .357, or .45 along w/ a pockett North American Arms .22lr.

I think I about scared poor Cat Mazster once, he went to gent something out of my tackle bag & a bringht shinny Taurus .38 was in there!-Reminds me of a time, soon after the guy got mugged & rubbed @ Paint Creek Spillway: Flathunter was there w/ his .45 on his side & I was there w/ my .44 special on my side. Funny...... no one gave us a hard time, although we did get some looks!


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

The reason i love the fall fishing is that i abandon my summer trips to southern ohio and just concentrate on my areas up here because most of the panfisherman & pleasure boaters are off the water. The last 2 weeks tripe have been made pretty lightly:

2 - rod/reels + 1 bait rod
1 - tackle bag (weighs about 20lbs) which contains the following:
- all terminal tackle, headlamp, batteries, extra flashlight, camera, cell phone, scissors, bug spray, lightsticks, xtra smokes, crappie fisherman repelent (i wish)
1- medium sized cooler with an aerator which doubles as a bait tank with a bucket inside it to fill the cooler with
1-small, soft-sided cooler with bottles of water, gatorade, etc. & ice

It has been nice to get back to the car & not be huffing & puffing from all the gear i bust ou like the trips down to the rivers, there might not be enough room on this site for all that stuff!


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

I always carry electrical tape and/or crazy glue to seal up any wounds/cuts i might get..Keep in mind crazy glue works well but stings a little,,oh heck,alot..Small tool pack for repairs..



Insane---out


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

GOOD CALL INsane, i carry 'liquid skin'. It comes in the medkits i have at my restaurant; hockey players use it; as i have like when i ran that octopus hook through the webbing in my hand between thumb & forefinger. OUCH!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you guys sound like you're going on a 6 week excursion in the outback  
bryan,no wonder you and jack want a boat.sounds like you need at least a mule,LOL. 

and smallie,are you going fishing or to a party?  

i would say when you get older and wiser,you'll learn to work smarter and not harder,but that only goes for some,as guys like katfish and magis need such things as barges to haul all the neccessities 

nowadays for me,if alone,on land or boat.

a couple rods/reels
tackle bag w/hooks,sinkers,knife,flashlight(couple pounds)
smokes
maybe a bag of munchies and bottle of water
bait
maybe a chair when on the bank

sometimes a little more when fishing with partner/partners,to whom i'm grateful for being the mule


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

misfit said:


> and smallie,are you going fishing or to a party?


Misfit, if I'm going to be out for 2-3 hours, I'm not going to die of thirst!

Misfit, you're the one who said you would take a pound of smoke! Now who's partying? I stay away from that stuff, I'm crazy enough they tell me.

Yeah, having a roll of tape and some rope is always a good idea.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Misfit, you're the one who said you would take a pound of smoke! Now who's partying?


 if that were the case,there would be no need for the rest of the gear(except for the munchies)


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats a great idea, forget the boat, we need a mule!


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

Got an idea for some of you guys. Gander Mountain carries a chair made by Guide Series. It's collapsable and has a rod holder between your legs as well as storage on both arms. When you fold it up, it has velcro closures and backpack straps. I think the Gander here in the Canton area sells them for about $40.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

i bring a troutline and a pack of juicy fruit gum. :B


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

The last time out I had 5- 8-oz sinkers, 32-3oz sinkers, and 15-4 oz sinkers in my pack..I think it was overkill.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I pitty the por SOB's that want to get into a rock tossig fight w/ us. We'll be chunking pounds & pounds of lead at 'em!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I usually take an ass with me, oh wait, he drives and takes me with him.  

jack didnt you mellon have a mule but the mellon head forgot his slim jims one time and after a few hours he ate the mule.

I usually bring enough stuff.


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

i take bait n alot of beer and poles patience


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like most of you guys covered this pretty well but in my first 3 trips I have noticed a need for 2 additional things,
1, is I carry a golf towell which has a carabeener type clip on itand use it on my belt loop to keep extra stinky goop off my hands, or clean hands for camera, etc.
2, is a pair of extra long hook removers since those turtles can be mighty nasty and not very happy about having hooks in them, 

3, even though I havent needed it yet, I got a leather glove which would be great to hold up a beast of a fish and also comes in handy for releasing Gar, bowfin or any other toothy critters.

Salmonid


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

salmonid,gloves are a very good idea,and a lot of guys use them.i guess i'm just too stubborn and like gettin' my hands roughed up

as for the turtles,some people i know have a real simple solution to that problem


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, That Springfield 1911-A1 w/ Rosewood Grips looks real familiar.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that was the first place i looked for a pic,since i didn't have one handy,lol.the wife's afraid i might use it on something besides a turtle 

nice looking piece too,i might add


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

nice gun man by bye turtles


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Those guns were 1st made in the early 1900's (hense the 1911) & in my opinon nothing feels finer in your hands than an old colt 1911 made during the war. It's still the strongest automatic frame there is. (not to mention probally the most coppies & reproduced gun ever made).


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

i got one not that nice 
but i also got a colt Combat commander sweet little gun


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Anytime you want to get rod of that COlT, let me know.


----------

